

Successful launch and then a nose dive... where did things go wrong? - neverfold

Kickstarter rejected my project on the basis of "home improvement". I am running my own crowdfunding platform especially after being inspired by Lockitron's story.<p>I hired a PR agency two weeks prior to the launch. No immediate results in that department as of late (probably takes more time before it gains traction).<p>The first week was very successful. Raised $4,000 in a week. Friends and families engaged in social media activities at rapid-fire rate.<p>There are influential bloggers making a mention of our website. I tweaked the website based on valuable feedback.<p>Pretty much did everything that the books told us to.<p>Entering the second week of the campaign, it took a nose dive... no one's pledging anymore. I'm getting comments about how my invention is "brilliant", "must have", "oh my god, why didn't I think of this before" and all that sort...<p>... yet no one is pledging anymore. I only have 35 days left in the campaign.<p>I'd love to hear your thoughts on my NeverFold website at www.neverfold.com and see if there are anything I am missing.
======
aartur
My thoughts:

It's impossible to know what is NeverFold by looking at the front page
without. You need to watch about one minute of a video. I guess a user must be
really interested in the thing to invest this time. I think images with text
quickly explaining what it actually is would be helpful. (NOTE: I just noticed
you can scroll down the page!)

The concept itself is very good. I can believe it saves a lot of time.

When I thought about actually buying it I noticed it would take a lot of
space. And clothing would be publicly visible. Not for small apartements.

Am I correct this site was created for crowd funding this one product? I would
trust more a site that specializes in it (external authority).

~~~
neverfold
Many thanks for your thoughts, aartur, and I appreciate your feedback.

It is a closet accessory and a lot asked about a free-standing solution
instead. I suppose a free-standing solution would be better for your situation
(although it would be publicly visible)?

Good feedback re: trusting a site that specializes in it due to external
authority. I can understand why.

What would it take you, for someone like me running our own crowd funding, to
gain some trust?

Thanks for your time.

